# DIY Poker Table



## Gerry S

Great New Section!! Thought I should contribute something.


Here is a link to my DIY poker table. I recently had my first game on it and it sat eight pretty comfortably.


Since I dont have a game room or theater yet, I had to use folding legs so I could store it between games. My goal is to eventually have a game room/bar adjacent to a dedicated theater. At that time I plan to build a furniture quality regulation Hold 'Em table to be the centerpiece of that room.


-Gerry

DIY poker table


----------



## Brucer

Interesting, I don't see a seam in the padded edge. Did you actually use a large piece of material and then just waste away the center? Is the cloth like a billard table cloth?


Details, man, details.


----------



## Gerry S

yeah, the center of the vinyl is wasted for the benefit of a seamless rail, but I think its worth it for the cleaner look.


While many use billiard cloth, it is pretty expensive. I used velveteen. The cards slide really well on it and it appears to be holding up well. After several hours of play it is not balling up or anything like that.


I basically bought everything at Joann's. Being a preferred customer (I know, pretty sad) I had a bunch of 50% off coupons for the vinyl, velveteen and foam. There are also some online distributors that sell some good table construction supplies.


I used one inch high density foam in the rail. Rather than waste the center, I stacked a second layer on top of the first, which is why my rail looks like its on steroids. But it is very comfortable.


Below the velveteen playing surface is headliner foam. This makes it really easy to pickup your cards, or just peak at the corners without lifting them from the table.


I could go on for awhile about construction, so if anyone is curious or wants more details, let me know.


----------



## olson2cm

Nice Job, it looks terrific










I'll have to look into this once my basement is finished ...


----------



## chinadog

First thing I thought of when I saw the rail was those pool "noodles". I think they're about 5 feet long and soft. I may have to make my own table now! Pretty cool. Nice job!


Bud


----------



## Twin Towers

Building poker tables is what Ive been doing for a year, just now getting into Audio/Video...stay away from pool noodles. They may "work" whatever that means, but they will never look good; actually they will look like junk.


The table pictured above is a classic 8' oval table and looks great. Nice job


----------



## chinadog

I meant covered of course!


----------



## Twin Towers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chinadog* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I meant covered of course!



Those pool noodles dont look good, and I also mean covered. The vinyl just wont be smooth, and it would take way too much work/stretching to get it to look "passable".


Some have used black pipe insulation. It keeps the cards on the table, and it looks decent until a few games are played on it and it begins to tear and rip.


----------



## CptnRandy

Wow - nice job!


I keep looking at this site: Homepokertourney.com at all the tables. But I just don't have room. I have a felt cover I put over the table in my theater lobby - with the leafs in it will seat 8 for poker.


Randy


----------



## davidr2340

Well...

I'm almost done! Just waiting on the stainless steel cupholders and folding legs!


For anybody interested in building one, it really is not that hard. I have never built anything, and it is going to turn out a whole lot better than I thought it would!!!


Check this site out for a ton of free plans and info,

www.homepokertourney.com 


And here are a couple of pictures of it,




















Questions and comments appreciated!!!










Thanks,


David


----------



## chinadog

That's pretty sweet! What do the legs look like?


I'll have to check that site out now. Great, another project on my list. Home theater, bar, poster boxes and now a poker table!


Bud


----------



## davidr2340

Thanks Bud!!!


I'm just putting black folding legs like the type on a banquet table due to lack of space. This way I can just hang it on the wall in the garage when not in use.


Bye the way, great work on your Theater!!! I've been following your thread and it is coming along awesome!!! Keep it up!!! Seriously though if you have any type of skill, unlike myself, and It's pretty obvious you do, this can be build in a weekend. The only thing that takes that any time is applying the poly to the wood, then sanding in between coats. (9 coats!)


Thanks,


David


----------



## chinadog

David,


Thanks. Still got some work to do in the HT room and gameroom. I'm really going to consider building one of these. I may not get to it until the spring, but it'll get done. I'll post pictures when I start.


Randy and David, thanks for the links and pictures.


Bud


----------



## davidr2340

It's not perfect... but I can live with it till I build another!!!










Let me know what you guys think, and I would love to here from anybody else that is going to build one!!!






























Thanks,


David


----------



## chinadog

David, looks great, really. I plan on building one, but like I said, it'll be next spring. Too much on my plate right now.


Bud


----------



## davidr2340




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chinadog* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> David, looks great, really. I plan on building one, but like I said, it'll be next spring. Too much on my plate right now.
> 
> 
> Bud




Thanks again Bud!


Yeah, don't build one of these... you need to hurry up and finish the theater so I can see some completed pictures of it!!!










It's coming along awesome!!!

Keep it up!!!


David


----------



## gw6

Dang, that looks good.


----------



## davidr2340

Thanks gw6!!! The next one WILL be better!!!










David


----------



## unseth

Nice Job David. I've been looking at doing one of those, but it'll have to wait till next month, that's when my home theater should be complete.


Since it was your first time, I'm curious to know how long it took you to build? (not counting waiting for supplies, but if you had everything ready to go when you made your first cut?)


----------



## Jive Turkey

If you folks want one built for you, these guys did a great job on mine. They typically use faux suede, as it handles stain and traffic well, but will use other fabrics if you supply them. Had mine done in dark Hunter Green Suede, natural maple racetrack with black cupholders, and black textured padded leather for the rail.

www.bvpokertables.com 


They're out of Fremont Ca.


----------



## davidr2340

*Unseth*


Well... if I didn't use so much poly on the racetrack portion (about 12 coats!) it could be built in a day! In between each coat of poly I sanded, so waiting for each coat to dry, and then sanding, that alone took about 3 days. I think if you built one with no racetrack it could easily be done in a day or so! But then again, I was waiting for materials to arrive, so I was in no real hurry.


Also, I am considering building a few to sell. There is a bar up street from me that runs a league that plays five days a week, and they use cheap fold up table covers! Plus the owner is applying for permits to have a full time card room, so I'm going to ask him if he is interested...







So, we'll see what happens!!! If anyone here is interested, send me a PM and maybe we could work something out? Just throwing that out there... I am NOT starting a business, or trying to make a boatload of money! I enjoyed building this, and if I could help any of you out, that would be great!!!


----------



## rmcveigh

Wow, this is a pretty nice table. I had no idea how to build one - thanks for the link to the homepokertourney.com site. I'll also probably build one of these instead of buying. I'll be sure to post pictures when I do.


-Ryan


----------



## Jive Turkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davidr2340* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks gw6!!! The next one WILL be better!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David



I agree, your table looks sweet. I'm having the faux suede playing surface on my racetrack table changed out this weekend. I'm going with the Suited Casino Speed Cloth like yours, except in Pine Green. The faux suede looks pretty, especially when brushed out, but it's too slow for the cards. Mine has the natural stained Maple racetrack and black padded rail similar to yours.


----------



## davidr2340




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rmcveigh* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow, this is a pretty nice table. I had no idea how to build one - thanks for the link to the homepokertourney.com site. I'll also probably build one of these instead of buying. I'll be sure to post pictures when I do.
> 
> 
> -Ryan




You really should build one yourself!!! Just take your time, find some good plans, and go for it!!!

Can't wait to see some pics!!!

Good luck!!!


David


----------



## davidr2340




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jive Turkey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I agree, your table looks sweet. I'm having the faux suede playing surface on my racetrack table changed out this weekend. I'm going with the Suited Casino Speed Cloth like yours, except in Pine Green. The faux suede looks pretty, especially when brushed out, but it's too slow for the cards. Mine has the natural stained Maple racetrack and black padded rail similar to yours.



Yeah, I've heard that a lot about the faux suede... a little slow! But it does look sharp!!! You won't be disappointed with the Suited Speed Cloth! Cards slide NICE!!! Pine green should look sharp too!!!

Do you have any pics of it? I would love to see it!!!


Thanks you guys!!!

David


----------



## Jive Turkey

>>Yeah, I've heard that a lot about the faux suede... a little slow! But it does look sharp!!! You won't be disappointed with the Suited Speed Cloth! Cards slide NICE!!! Pine green should look sharp too!!!

Do you have any pics of it? I would love to see it!!!


----------



## dsaumkc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davidr2340* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's not perfect... but I can live with it till I build another!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you guys think, and I would love to here from anybody else that is going to build one!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> David



Can I ask how much that ended up running you after it was all over?


----------



## davidr2340

dsaumkc,


Sorry about the delay in my reply!


I think the total was about $350.00... but I had to buy a few things that I didn't have, but can use on future tables! Also I didn't really shop around for the lowest price on much of anything!


So I would say it could be done for about $250.00 - $275.00!


Thanks!

David


----------



## Q-Lock

Gerry and David,

Both of you have great looking tables. I have a table that looks exactly like Gerry's but mine has built in cup holders in the railing. If I were to make or buy another one I'd get cup holders that have a lip on the bottom of them so you can just slide part of it under the railing rather than have them built in. I deal a lot of poker tournaments and live action, while playing a good bit in my free time and a lot of people won't have a drink so the cup holders or "cup holes" just get in the way or take up space that could be used otherwise. If you make cup holders optional it helps out a lot and people dont have to deal with them if they dont need them.


I have to say David's table is gorgeous! My personal preference would be to have more felt on the table and no race track around the perimeter, but that's just me. As a player I like to have more felt to play around with my chips and I like having my hole cards right in front of me rather than out near the flop.


A note on the casino speed felt and the velveteen: I personally love the velveteen feel of the table but the casino speed felt is great as well and probably a lot easier to clean. A note on the "slide ability" of cards on the faux suede....you might think about using KEM cards or COPAG cards. They are both plastic cards and if you play a lot...a definite must! I have four decks of the kem cards and two decks of the copags. The main difference with the copags is that they are a little more "grainy" on the surface than the kems, which allows them to stay slick a little longer than the Kems without washing them. But on any surface, either of these cards will slide with no problem.


Thanks for reading,

Quinten


----------



## Q-Lock

btw, the COPAG cards are cheaper than KEM cards and a lot easier to get ahold of these days!


----------



## Gerry S

I've got the Copags. Once you play with these you'll never go back to using paper cards again.


I love the look of the racetrack, but like Q am more of a purest. I love having the felt right in front of me.


----------



## davidr2340

Hey Quinten,


Thanks for the compliments on the table!!!


I am getting ready to build my second one in a few days! This time there will be no racetrack, and it's going to have the stainless steel slide under cupholders! Also it will have the grey/black suited speed cloth! Should look pretty sharp!!!


As far as cards go... plastic is the only way!!! I bought a set of Modiano Bike Trophys a few months back, I LOVE THEM!!!











Thanks again!!!

David


----------



## davidr2340

I will definitely put up pics of the new table!!!


David


----------



## coolhand

David I LOVE that material. Where did you get it??


----------



## Q-Lock

I like the european style cards david. I have a couple decks of those myself from KEM.


Quinten


----------



## Gerry S

Coolhand:


You can get that material, and everything else you need here:
YourAutoTrim 


-Gerry


----------



## davidr2340




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gerry S* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Coolhand:
> 
> 
> You can get that material, and everything else you need here:
> YourAutoTrim
> 
> 
> -Gerry




I second that!!!


That is where I ordered my stuff from... All I can say is, CLASS ACT place to deal with!!!


Highly recommended!!!


David


----------



## davidr2340

For any of you guys that care...


I just picked up some new Copags,





























They look and feel pretty kick a$$!!!


Thanks,

David


----------



## Gerry S

David:


Those are awesome. I want some. Where can I get them?


-Gerry


NM - found on E-Bay.


----------



## davidr2340

Hey Gerry,


Yes, that's where I got mine from!


David


----------



## Ben Hogbin

I'm new to this forum and already love it! I have been building custom tables for about 4 months now and have sold 23. It all started with this table that I built for myself for a semi weekly neighbor game and it turned in to a little side thing. Comments and ideas are greatly appreciated.


----------



## CptnRandy

Nice Table, Ben!


Are those legs fixed in place or is it collapsable/portable?


Randy


----------



## Ben Hogbin

Thanks Randy, the legs on this one are fixed, but, I have done several with detachable legs.

Ben


----------



## ZoSos

Hi,Ben,new here as well. Saw your post,and I too have built a few tables,and everyone loves them. However,I think I may be trying to get too much out of them,because everyone shows interest,but thats about where it ends. Using quality materials-and I don't have a pic handy-but they really are nice. I build the inside of rail double tall and sandwich rope light underneath. Also using very high density blue foam for rail-very uniform and comfortable. While I can produce one at around 150.00 if I use faux suede,but man my time has to be worth something,and I do not think that 300.00 is out of the question. I have seen what is selling for that and a lot more,and they are quite frankly junk! I guess this just turned into venting,but just wondering if I had something here or just wasting my time at that price.

Fact is,I love building these,but again,it takes longer than one might expect and my time has to be worth something. Thanks for lending an ear.


----------



## Ben Hogbin

Zo - I know what you mean! I think that if you are building a good quality table, you should be compensated with some good $$. Your price point of $300 could be percieved as just another table. Mine sell well over that and as the saying goes - "you get what you pay for" Maybe you should try raising the stakes a little and take the "yeah I like it but I don't have any money" right out of the situation. Are you marketing your tables? Pics really help. In my opinion - if you can see the rope light it kind of cheapens the table. Something with an inlay and light behind it would be better.

This is just my opinion, but from one builder to another - go for the cash, it's too much work for $150.

Ben


----------



## Jive Turkey

Anyone know where a man can find a good buy on a poker table light? I'd like one six feet long with four lamps, preferably with shades that are solid.


I want to hang it like they do on the tables at the Peppermill Casino in Reno; about 2-1/2' off the table so it lights the table but isn't in the players eyes.


----------



## davidr2340




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jive Turkey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know where a man can find a good buy on a poker table light? I'd like one six feet long with four lamps, preferably with shades that are solid.
> 
> 
> I want to hang it like they do on the tables at the Peppermill Casino in Reno; about 2-1/2' off the table so it lights the table but isn't in the players eyes.



I don't know about a "good buy"... but here are a few.

http://www.acmebilliards.net/ccp51/c...ef=fun_variety 


Hope this help!!!


David


----------



## Jive Turkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davidr2340* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't know about a "good buy"... but here are a few.
> 
> http://www.acmebilliards.net/ccp51/c...ef=fun_variety
> 
> 
> Hope this help!!!
> 
> 
> David



Thanks, I appreciate the help. Here's the one I bought for $240 over the internet.

http://www.definitivesynergy.com/ord...ble+lights?SID 


It's the four lamp, green aluminum shade ST4LMN model towards the bottom of the page.


----------



## davidr2340




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jive Turkey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks, I appreciate the help. Here's the one I bought for $240 over the internet.
> 
> http://www.definitivesynergy.com/ord...ble+lights?SID
> 
> 
> It's the four lamp, green aluminum shade ST4LMN model towards the bottom of the page.




I like that!!!

Great price also!!!


David


----------



## davidr2340

Well... here is my second table I just finished. I built it for a buddy at work. So, I guess this is my first table for a customer... Kind of!?!?!


Pretty basic table... 96"x42"...





























Nothing too fancy, but I am pleased with how it turned out, and so is my buddy!!! (The customer...







)


Thanks,

David


----------



## Gerry S

Nice work David.


On your build, how many sheets of plywood did you use? Also, does the rail just sit on top of the base or is it bolted down?


-Gerry


----------



## davidr2340




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gerry S* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nice work David.
> 
> 
> On your build, how many sheets of plywood did you use? Also, does the rail just sit on top of the base or is it bolted down?
> 
> 
> -Gerry



Gerry,

Thank you!


I used two sheets of 3/4"... As for the rail, you can screw it down, but neither of the tables I've built have been! There is a lip underneath the rail that hold it down. Plus, this way it is still easily removable for storage!


Thanks again Gerry!

Happy Thanksgiving,

David


----------



## Gerry S

I am going to try that next time.


My costs went up because I used 3 sheets, but I did bolt down the rail. It is very heavy, and takes two to move it around.


I like it, but I am itching to build another!


----------



## freon

I built one for my room too.....its about a year old. I think I have a detailed PDF file on the whole construction process too.


www.darkoutlet.com


----------



## freon

Here it is Mine sits on top of a utility table, it has rails on the sides to slide into place.


The plans were not made by me.

www.darkoutlet.com/tableplans.pdf 


here is another one I had saved a link to that I liked

http://www.junell.cc/pokertable/


----------



## R_Willis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZoSos* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> shows interest,but thats about where it ends. Using quality materials-and I don't have a pic handy-but they really are nice. I build the inside of rail double tall and sandwich rope light underneath. Also using very




Interesting...


I'd like to see pictures or examples of using this rope lighting idea.


----------



## davidr2340




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R_Willis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Interesting...
> 
> 
> I'd like to see pictures or examples of using this rope lighting idea.



Scott Keen Forum 


There are tons of pictures of all kinds of tables here! Also, great table building site!!!


David


----------



## Cynn

Oh wow! I'm going to start on this project first of the year. Very nice all!


----------



## Jive Turkey

 http://gallery.avsforum.com/showphot...nna/perpage/12 


Here's a shot of our table that we had built by bvpokertables.com


----------



## Svoboda

Very nice!


----------



## Jive Turkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Svoboda* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Very nice!



Thanks. My family and friends are really enjoying it.


----------



## deton8r

David is just beginning to build my table. I saw his original table in person and he did a great job on that one. Mine will be very similar but with LED rope lighting.


I will also be using a Four Aces 40" stained glass billiard light over my table. Is there any optimum height the light should be at? Pool table lights have very specific requirements of 34" from the bottom rim of the shade to a pool table. I would think at this height there could be lots of glare with a poker table. Any recommendations?


----------



## deton8r

Here's a picture of the light:


----------



## Jive Turkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deton8r* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Pool table lights have very specific requirements of 34" from the bottom rim of the shade to a pool table. I would think at this height there could be lots of glare with a poker table. Any recommendations?



My fixture sits 26" above the playing surface, measured to the bottom most edge of the shades. I use the smaller sized 75w reflector bulbs. When sitting upright in your chair you do not see the bulb itself, and when you lean into the table you may see the bulb bottom of the fixture (there are four) closest to you. It's perfect in that it lights the table directly, and for the most part there's nothing in your eyes.


----------



## davidr2340




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deton8r* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of the light:




That is a sweet light... I like!!!


David


----------



## davidr2340




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deton8r* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> David is just beginning to build my table. I saw his original table in person and he did a great job on that one. Mine will be very similar but with LED rope lighting.
> 
> 
> I will also be using a Four Aces 40" stained glass billiard light over my table. Is there any optimum height the light should be at? Pool table lights have very specific requirements of 34" from the bottom rim of the shade to a pool table. I would think at this height there could be lots of glare with a poker table. Any recommendations?




Well, thank you!!!


I just hope that you are as happy with your table as I am with mine!!! Although, when yours comes out better than my original, I might just want to keep it!!!










David


----------



## davidr2340

Well, a little update here!!!


I finished with a table for detn8r, (my photography skills SUCK!!!)
























































I must say that it was great dealing with you detn8r!!! I hope you are happy with how it turned out!!!

Now, you had better shoot some photos when you get the room all set up!!!


Thanks again!!!

David


----------



## Jive Turkey

very nice job. The suited casino cloth looks great in the red. Mine is pine green, but I might just consider that red next go around.


----------



## freon

is that the red or maroon?


----------



## ManTown2

That is all i have to say. Have any of you guys considered making and selling some of your tables?????? I would be willing to buy one.


----------



## davidr2340




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ManTown2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That is all i have to say. Have any of you guys considered making and selling some of your tables?????? I would be willing to buy one.



Well... Thank you, AND,

I would be willing to sell you one!!!










I have sold four so far, and I'm in the process of a getting one or two of them into a couple of local game stores in my area!!!


David


----------



## davidr2340




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> is that the red or maroon?




It's more of a maroon or burgandy than red... with black. If that Helps!!! The pictures don't really do it justice! (I suck @ photography!!!







)


David


----------



## deton8r

That looks familiar







David did an outstanding job on my table. It turned out even better than I hoped.


----------



## ManTown2

PM me and we can talk

Problem is that you are in washington and Im in PA


----------



## DaIceMan

where do you guys find the billet drink holders? and how much do they generally run?


thanks.


----------



## davidr2340




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaIceMan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> where do you guys find the billet drink holders? and how much do they generally run?
> 
> 
> thanks.


 Pimpmypoker 


He is great to deal with!!! $6.25 is what I pay for the jumbos.


David


----------



## DaIceMan

nice web site. thanks. I bookmarked it for future reference.


----------



## davidr2340




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaIceMan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> nice web site. thanks. I bookmarked it for future reference.



Glad I could help!!!


I would highly recommend him for any of your needs!!! CLASS ACT, and GREAT!!! He also builds some DAMN nice tables... I AM IN ENVY!!!










David


----------



## dlkemp22

I stated out the same way as you David, I built myself a table for a home game and then started selling tables just by word of mouth. I recently started to try advertising them, by going to a big monthly out door sales event they have here in Texas. I went there this weekend to try to sell some, I got a lot of possible sales. I was also thinking of going to some local gaming supply places to try to get them to sell them on consignment or just buy them from me and they mark them up, how do you work that out with the local stores in your area David?


I have attached some pictures of a few of my recent tables.


visit on the web at:

holdemuppokertables


----------



## umdivx

Thanks for the links to Mark's website for his table, just what I was lookin for. Planning on starting the build this weekend.


Also dlkemp22 I love your octagon table thats sweet as hell.


- Josh


----------



## albrigsr

DLKEMP,


Where are you in Texas? If you are in Dallas then I would be interested provided the price is right. Please let me know.


-Scott


----------



## dlkemp22

Hey Albrigsr,


Actually I am from Dallas, or actually Mesquite. What exactly are you interested in, having me build you a table or selling the tables on consignment? Either way - I am interested. You can reach me at 469-867-9581. I also sent you a private message!


----------



## cmlee

Some nice tables in here. thanks for the ideas guys.


----------



## davidr2340

Here is another table (#4) I just finished up on...






































Let me know what you guys think!

Thanks,

David


----------



## dlkemp22

David-


Nice Table, what type and color of stain is that - I like!!!


----------



## davidr2340




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlkemp22* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> David-
> 
> 
> Nice Table, what type and color of stain is that - I like!!!



Thanks man!!!

The stain is Minwax "Ebony".


David


----------



## QuesoKid

Thanks for all of the great links guys. I've found a ton of great info in this thread. I love the pics. They are extremely helpful. Keep them coming!!


----------



## dlkemp22

Davidr2340-


How many coates of the stain and poly did it take to get that color and what do you use to apply it? I am building a table now for a customer and they want the ebony color stain with orange playing surface (UT FAN). One other thing, did you just follow the instructions off of the can for staining or do you your own method (like drying time). I just really like the finished color of your table, and I am trying to get that same finish.


Thanks,


David


----------



## davidr2340




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlkemp22* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Davidr2340-
> 
> 
> How many coates of the stain and poly did it take to get that color and what do you use to apply it? I am building a table now for a customer and they want the ebony color stain with orange playing surface (UT FAN). One other thing, did you just follow the instructions off of the can for staining or do you your own method (like drying time). I just really like the finished color of your table, and I am trying to get that same finish.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> David



Well,

That is two coats of stain and about 10 coats of wipe-on poly! I apply the stain with a rag (sock, old shirt...), give it about to days, then apply another.

I'm pretty new to staining, but so far I've been happy how stuff has turned out!


Let me know if you have any more questions!

Thanks,

David


----------



## dlkemp22

Hey David2340-


I saw that you had your red and ebony table on craigslist, did it sell and if so how much did you get for it. I am thinking about raising my prices on my tables, just curios what others are getting.


Thanks,


David


----------



## davidr2340




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlkemp22* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey David2340-
> 
> 
> I saw that you had your red and ebony table on craigslist, did it sell and if so how much did you get for it. I am thinking about raising my prices on my tables, just curios what others are getting.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> David



Hey David,

Yeah, I put it on there two different times... The first time I put $850.00, and had a couple people ask me questions and that's it!

The second time I just put "offer" and had no one contact me!!!










Oh well, I'm not really that eager to sell it anyway!!!


David


----------



## pixie

Those tables look great.


I bought one of those cheap folding oval tables and just laid it across the top of two pub tables. What a disaster.


I then took the pub table tops off, screwed 1/2" plywood to the bottom of the cheap tables and then screwed that assembly to the pub table bases. Much better, but still too rickety for me.


I'm going to try replacing the 1/2" with 3/4" MDF and screwing 2 2x4 braces between the 2 pub tables. Maybe this will cut down on the shakiness.


Any helpful suggestions?


Thanks


----------



## davidr2340




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pixie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Those tables look great.
> 
> 
> I bought one of those cheap folding oval tables and just laid it across the top of two pub tables. What a disaster.
> 
> 
> I then took the pub table tops off, screwed 1/2" plywood to the bottom of the cheap tables and then screwed that assembly to the pub table bases. Much better, but still too rickety for me.
> 
> 
> I'm going to try replacing the 1/2" with 3/4" MDF and screwing 2 2x4 braces between the 2 pub tables. Maybe this will cut down on the shakiness.
> 
> 
> Any helpful suggestions?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Hey Jim,

If I where you I would check here . You can build yourself a much higher quality table in a weekend for about $150.00 - 200.00 if you shop around!!!

JMO, but I think you will be much happier with the results!!!


David


----------



## davidr2340

Hey Grant,

Here are the pictures you requested!!!


Table #1



















Table #2



















Table #3




























Table #4




























Hope that helps Grant!!!

I do have more pics if you want... let me know!!!


David


----------



## Gerry S

David:


The rails look great - I've only built one table (see OP) and while I have no wrinkles, the rail does not look as tight and compressed as yours. Also, it seems that in some place I pulled the vinyl tighter than in other areas.


Can you share any tips on how to ensure you stretch the rail fabric uniformly so that the rail does not have any uneven sections? Hope this makes sense.


Also, are you using one layer of 1" foam on the rail?


Thanks,


Gerry


----------



## IronForge

Very nice work guys. I have built a poker table for myself but it is real basic. Just a table with some padding and felt on top, no side rail or cup holders.


Again, nice work!


----------



## pixie

Slightly OT, I have a single swag lamp over my table.


It has a 75W spotlight bulb in it and it hangs about 31 inches above the table.


What are you guys using?


----------



## pixie

Tried build the rail and covering with foam and vinyl today. Disasterville.


David or Gerry want to build me a padded rail, my table is 36x78.


PM me


----------



## davidr2340

Jim and Gerry,

When I do my rails I use this guide !!!

It is pretty easy to follow and you WILL get a nice rail... AND SORE HANDS!!!










Let me know if you have any other questions!!!

Thanks guys,


David


----------



## Gerry S

David:


I think I used that guide as well, because I remember following the numbers. However I did not follow it to the letter as illustrated below.


1) I went for lots of padding! It was too much. I bought it from Joann's and had to piece it together (mistake 1: buy one sheet of foam).
Joined Foam 

I then had left over so I added a 2nd layer. That thing has more padding then my pillow! 2" total of foam. Very comfortable on the arms.


2) Mistake 2: I glued the foam to the sides, instead of stretching it with the vinyl.
Glued to Sides 


In the end it turned out pretty good, but hopefully the pics of what not to do may be helpful to some other first time builders.
Final Table 


-Gerry


----------



## pixie

Gerry and David


I used this guide www.junell.cc/pokertable/ Somewhat different instructions but it worked for my purpose.


Mistakes I made include not wrapping foam around edges of the rail. And, on the first attempt I cut the vinyl wrong and wound up wasting it.


I also switched to 1" foam for the second try.


Thanks for the links guys.


Jim


----------



## dsaumkc

Just finished mine and didn't even know that the ole' AVS Forums even HAD a poker table thread.. Sorry for the late contribution...


I kind of made a table similar to the old Mark Junell one.. with some modifications.. that I like better..




















As you can see.. I placed the lights INSIDE the racetrack!! Much easier to use the ropelight to see the underside of your hand while playing!!


----------



## davidr2340




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsaumkc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just finished mine and didn't even know that the ole' AVS Forums even HAD a poker table thread.. Sorry for the late contribution...
> 
> 
> I kind of made a table similar to the old Mark Junell one.. with some modifications.. that I like better..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see.. I placed the lights INSIDE the racetrack!! Much easier to use the ropelight to see the underside of your hand while playing!!



Great Job bro!!!

I like the rope light idea... NICE!!!


Take care,

David


----------



## R_Willis

Anyone recommend a place to get a good set of chips? Not ABS plastic.


Ebay?


Looking for a low denomination set of .05c/.10c/.25c/$1


Thanks!


----------



## davidr2340




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R_Willis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone recommend a place to get a good set of chips? Not ABS plastic.
> 
> 
> Ebay?
> 
> 
> Looking for a low denomination set of .05c/.10c/.25c/$1
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I would head over here and read, and then read some more!










I picked up a set of 1000 Nexgen, and had custom labels made for a very reasonable price! The only thing that SUCKED was putting on 2000 labels on by hand!!!

(crappy photo!)










Take care,

David


----------



## chinadog

Bringing this back from the dead, started to think about moving on a poker table project soon.


Bud


----------



## davidr2340




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chinadog* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Bringing this back from the dead, started to think about moving on a poker table project soon.
> 
> 
> Bud



Can't wait to see what you build Bud!!!


Here is my latest build...





































David


----------



## chinadog

David, that's pretty sweet. You're getting good! I like the color contrasts.


This Am I checked out the Pimp My Poker site and Scott's Poker Table Forum (briefly). Need to do more reading in preparation for the build, then order the materials. How do you get those tacks and the spacing just right? Do you freehand it?


Bud


----------



## chinadog

Also, where did you get the one piece of foam? Joann's?


Bud


----------



## Jive Turkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pixie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Slightly OT, I have a single swag lamp over my table.
> 
> 
> It has a 75W spotlight bulb in it and it hangs about 31 inches above the table.
> 
> 
> What are you guys using?


 http://sporting-goods.pricegrabber.c...ds/m/34296524/ 


I didn't buy it from this place (can't recall where I got mine off the net), but it's a great lamp and looks sharp about 31" over the table.


----------



## Jive Turkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R_Willis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone recommend a place to get a good set of chips? Not ABS plastic.
> 
> 
> Ebay?
> 
> 
> Looking for a low denomination set of .05c/.10c/.25c/$1
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I bought these from Bay Area Poker Chips, and they play and riffle really well. We use the $25/$50 chips for quarters and half dollars. The $100 chips only come into play if we spread a tournament, but mostly we play a Dealer's Choice ring game.

http://www.bayareapokerchip.com/chip...ush_Casino.htm


----------



## Gerry S

Bud:


I bought the foam from Joann's and it wasn't large enough for the rail. Had to piece it together.


Try this place for many supplies - I think you can get a discount for being a part of Scott's forum. At least you used to...

Your Auto Trim 


-Gerry


PS - I was able to get a pneumatic upholstery stapler off Ebay for like $20. I don't normally buy cheap tools, but it worked great for this one job.


----------



## chinadog

Gerry, thanks for the link. I picked up a pneumatic stapler last year from eBay when I did the GOM for the HT room I had the poker table in mind then so I knew it would come in handy. I actually used it for a few things since too.


Where in Atlanta are you?


Bud


----------



## davidr2340




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chinadog* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> David, that's pretty sweet. You're getting good! I like the color contrasts.
> 
> 
> This Am I checked out the Pimp My Poker site and Scott's Poker Table Forum (briefly). Need to do more reading in preparation for the build, then order the materials. How do you get those tacks and the spacing just right? Do you freehand it?
> 
> 
> Bud



Thanks for the compliment bro!!!

The spacing on the tacks is pretty easy... I picked up a spacer that is made for them! It was only a couple of dollars from Your Auto Trim !!!


I would get all of your foam (playing surface, and Rail) from YAT!!! Jason is great to deal with!!! I would get the vinyl for the rail from Joann's. It works out pretty good with one of the 50% coupons they have all the time!!!

Also, hang around Scott's Forum and read all you can, there is a wealth of knowledge, and amazing table builders!!!


Let me know if you have any other questions Bud!!!

David


----------



## Gerry S

Hey Bud:


I'm Northeast of Atlanta, off 85 near Braselton. So I'm not really metro, but it's getting that way with the sprawl!


-Gerry


----------



## bigrushhead

David, looks like you have this down to a Science..Very nice work.


This is exactly what I will need, as I wont have much space for a permanent Table, since we have decided to go with a Pool Table, so I guess I have a couple of questions.


Has anyone done the Beer/Beverage spill test? What would happen with the ropelight if moisture is introduced?, and for the Tables without ropelight, can moisture penetrate down between where the rail meets the wood?


There is always one person who seems to spill a Beer every time we play Poker







..I know with the cup holders it makes it harder to spill, but if it can happen, it will eventually.


Also, in my case, I was thinking a Table that could go over my Pool Table (7ft) would be ideal, but having leg room and not hitting the underside of my Pool Table would require a pretty wide Table..Can this be done? A 7 ft Pool Table is 42" wide if I remember correctly...Hmm, I was just wondering if this is not doable because of the cup holders coming out of the bottom.


----------



## davidr2340




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigrushhead* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> David, looks like you have this down to a Science..Very nice work.
> 
> 
> This is exactly what I will need, as I wont have much space for a permanent Table, since we have decided to go with a Pool Table, so I guess I have a couple of questions.
> 
> 
> Has anyone done the Beer/Beverage spill test? What would happen with the ropelight if moisture is introduced?, and for the Tables without ropelight, can moisture penetrate down between where the rail meets the wood?
> 
> 
> There is always one person who seems to spill a Beer every time we play Poker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..I know with the cup holders it makes it harder to spill, but if it can happen, it will eventually.
> 
> 
> Also, in my case, I was thinking a Table that could go over my Pool Table (7ft) would be ideal, but having leg room and not hitting the underside of my Pool Table would require a pretty wide Table..Can this be done? A 7 ft Pool Table is 42" wide if I remember correctly...Hmm, I was just wondering if this is not doable because of the cup holders coming out of the bottom.



Thanks bro!

I think the ropelight would be fine... I think it's indoor/outdoor, so you should be fine.

All of my wood that _could_ come in contact with moisture (Beer/Drink), is finished with quite a few coats of polyurathane! I've been pretty lucky so far... NO SPILLS!!! And some of the folks I play poker with... get damn drunk!!! The only way a spill should happen is if the person is not using a cupholder

As far as building the topper for the pool table... I've seen it done before, and it lookes amazing! But I can't find the link for it now anywhere!!!


David


----------



## dsaumkc

Yes, I have treated both the wood AND the underside foam of the center cloth with either polyurethane or in the case of the center fabric, I sprayed mine with a scotchguard waterproof spray. Most ropelights are going to be waterproof due to the rubber outer shell. So you shouldn't have to worry about that if treated correctly.


----------



## luckydawg

Nice tables guys,


----------



## BigJPDC

Let's bring this one back! I've been researching poker tables and plan a build next month. Any more experiences to share with cup holders?


thanks,

jp


----------



## Dhcf23

I've built three tables so far, all of them full felt with folding legs. One of them has cupholders. You can see some pictures of them and the construction here. http://www.threekingsproduction.com/...blephotos.html 











I think it had been posted a while back but scottkeen.com/forum is an excellent resource, and yourautotrim.com as well to get supplies. I recommend using a joann fabric store, one of there 50% off coupons, to buy the rail vinyl. Whisper vinyl is my favorite to use.


If you have cupholder questions I'll answer what I can about the my build.


----------



## BigJPDC

dhcf that looks fantastic. I am going back and forth between one with folding legs like that one, and one with more of a furniture look, with a topper for multi purpose use. All fabric racetrack is the way to go for me, but I would like to add an extra layer of wood with a row of nails under the rail. Portable would be good to take outside for cigars and poker by the pool or on the road.


The cupholder question has to do with using the kind that insert in-between the rail and playing surface. I see a lot of positives there in terms of sitting anywhere you want and for more surface area when one or more folks aren't drinking. The only downside to me is that I see more of a chance to knock the drink over because they are freestanding, so I wanted to get more real world experience on them.


I've been lurking on AVS and a couple of poker table forums for a while, never thought to search here until the other day - wouldn't have seen the dinosaur faux leather at YAT without it!


thanks,

jp


----------



## whiskey > work

some lights on sale at sears.com

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_1...Name=Game+Room


----------



## whiskey > work




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whiskey > work* /forum/post/15583819
> 
> 
> some lights on sale at sears.com
> 
> http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_1...Name=Game+Room



edit just saw these are pool table lights. oh well, could be good for poker i guess too


----------



## Jive Turkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whiskey > work* /forum/post/15583827
> 
> 
> edit just saw these are pool table lights. oh well, could be good for poker i guess too



I've had a four light version hung about 32" or so over my table for years. It's really a great way to light the table as it keeps the direct bulb light out of the players eyes while sitting normally. Looks sharp too. I first came across this setup while playing at the Peppermill Casino in Reno, and knew I wanted it at home. Mine is with green colored shades.


----------



## JasonBourne09

Hello, looking to buy a poker table but I was looking for something that can be customized..


also, poker guys, if you have any secret texas holdem poker tips and guide that I can add to my blog, please PM me. Thanks!


----------



## Jive Turkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasonBourne09* /forum/post/15644078
> 
> 
> Hello, looking to buy a poker table but I was looking for something that can be customized..
> 
> 
> also, poker guys, if you have any secret texas holdem poker tips and guide that I can add to my blog, please PM me. Thanks!



Here's where I had mine made:

http://www.bvpokertables.com/


----------



## andy4343

I am in the process of finishing my third table and I would also recommend looking at the scottkeen page as well..........you can see my build page at..

http://www.scottkeen.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=28775 











takes a long time to make, but worth it if you have the time........Andy


----------



## str1der




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BigJPDC* /forum/post/15332055
> 
> 
> dhcf that looks fantastic. I am going back and forth between one with folding legs like that one, and one with more of a furniture look, with a topper for multi purpose use. All fabric racetrack is the way to go for me, but I would like to add an extra layer of wood with a row of nails under the rail. Portable would be good to take outside for cigars and poker by the pool or on the road.
> 
> 
> The cupholder question has to do with using the kind that insert in-between the rail and playing surface. I see a lot of positives there in terms of sitting anywhere you want and for more surface area when one or more folks aren't drinking. The only downside to me is that I see more of a chance to knock the drink over because they are freestanding, so I wanted to get more real world experience on them.
> 
> 
> I've been lurking on AVS and a couple of poker table forums for a while, never thought to search here until the other day - wouldn't have seen the dinosaur faux leather at YAT without it!
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> jp



You can always have it both ways like I did. Furniture legs but the ability to fold up.


----------



## BigJPDC

Hey that's pretty cool. I might modify mine someday based on that design.


Mine came out like this:




















jp


----------



## jimmythehill

some superb pieces of poker-ness on here!


----------



## str1der

Looks great jp. Basically I was looking for something to up the WAF. Just added 4 of those big glide pads under the feet and I can slide it out of the way very easily.


----------



## Shan

Mine is 99% done. One piece of trim to add around the edge yet, but is is usable now:


----------



## FootballDen

I figured I post up pics of mine. Im getting ready to start on my third in a few weeks. Not sure if Im going to d a race track or not. I know its going to have a chip holder tray on it. I need some sort of storage for all the chips

Table #1 Had this airbrushed instead of custom dying. Saved about 400 and its still in great shape.









Table number 2. this one was build out of what amounts to scraps. I love it though. great cash game table. 67 inches across


----------



## brainox

nice tables.. i bet they cost a fortune.. well some are i think hand made.. pretty rewarding...

welll, i can't do my own so i guess i'll try to find a good deal. i've found one already, but im still canvassing Poker tables


----------



## jabbra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brainox* /forum/post/16580919
> 
> 
> nice tables.. i bet they cost a fortune.. well some are i think hand made.. pretty rewarding...
> 
> welll, i can't do my own so i guess i'll try to find a good deal. i've found one already, but im still canvassing Poker tables




visited my friend's workshop/sash factory during the weekend and had him estimated how much is an oval poker table, will cost me about 3-400. are those poker table free shipping?


----------



## Killer

So to add to a really old thread, but one that's still relevant to me at least given I just built my first table.  


I love how far behind the trend I am










Great tables here and If I played more, I'd do something different. Next table is probably a round one.


Killer


----------



## JJSully

Old thread but I'll put my $0.02 in any way...great tables!! I was thinking of building one with a Lifetime table as the base where it could just lift on and off for storage.


----------



## Texasfinest

Looks awesome


----------



## SeriousRookie

Getting some awesome ideas from these posts!


----------



## dn1zzle

Nice tables.


----------



## RTankster

very nice tables, wouldn't be quite as bad losing on one of those.


----------



## dodadippity

davidr2340 said:


> It's not perfect... but I can live with it till I build another!!!
> 
> Let me know what you guys think, and I would love to here from anybody else that is going to build one!!!
> That looks great- wish I had the skills!


----------



## dodadippity

Love it wish I had the skills!


----------



## dodadippity

Wow great stuff

Wish I had the skills to make one!


----------



## dodadippity

So sorry for the duplicates- my iPad sucks so bad


----------



## CHILINVLN

I built this table myself a few months ago. I start on Saturday morning, spent roughly 10-12 hours, and continued again on Sunday for another 10 hours. I was 100% done in a single weekend.

I stained it satin black so that it would match and blend with some chairs I had leftover from a table set from a few years ago.


----------

